# ProtonMail.



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I've been looking for a gmail alternative and read a quick blurb about this company in a magazine the other day.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protonmail Here's another link with a video clip. http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/23/pr...il-provider-that-wont-give-you-up-to-the-nsa/

Thoughts? Does anyone here use it? I can't figure out if it's live or they're still needing donations.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

A real PITA. Anyone you send email to will need a password to be able to read what you send them.

Banks are required by law to use something like this when sending account information, but to use everyday? no way! Your friends will hate you.

There's nothing wrong with: gmail, yahoo mail, etc for regular email correspondence.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh yikes..the password at the other end? I had no idea. Thanks..


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jax-mom said:


> I've been looking for a gmail alternative


Realistically, there is no alternative to gmail. I operate my own email server, but I still can't really live without my gmail account. It not only dovetails with youtube and social media, but it even offers the capability to make and receive telephone calls throughout the USA & Canada for free. Gmail doesn't offer everything, but it offers enough that it has no competitor.

Thanks to gmail, I haven't had a home phone bill in 5 years. Can't beat that.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What Nevada said. Much as I would like to switch to another email provider (and may do so soon), I'll either have to pay to get the features I like with Gmail, or will have to settle for less.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, all. Kung, if you do switch I'd love to know to what. I have no problem paying either. Editing to add.. I knew your name looked familiar. Did you design this little guy? ---> :kung:

Editing a second time because I don't feel like adding a post. I sucessfully am phasing out gmail. It's been somewhat of a pain to transfer things but not too bad. I figure I'll let it stay open for another week and then delete the account altogether. Nevada, interesting how the things you love I despise...everything being tied together. I dislike going to youtube and having it automatically link my gmail account. I liken google to an octopus kid with tentacles reaching into every cookie jar. 

So I no longer use google and will no longer be using gmail. So far I seem to have found alternatives that work for me that aren't google related. I admit it's a little harder though, but oh well.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, I did it. I was asked about 3 times if I was sure and finally got this message- 

*We're sorry to see you leave!

Your Google account and all your data have been deleted​*
So far outlook (which is what I chose) seems to fit my needs just fine. We shall see.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Outlook is a mail program usable with most email providers.
So there's a bit more than just 'choosing Outlook'


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I agree with mnn2501. I used Outlook with G-Mail, but switched to Thunderbird -- much nicer format and very much like Outlook Express that I used to use in the XP days. You have to have a separate e-mail provider to use Outlook.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

mnn2501 said:


> Outlook is a mail program usable with most email providers.
> So there's a bit more than just 'choosing Outlook'



Hm. I'm afraid you lost me although my most recent post is missing some items for some reason. I used to have a gmail address but have transferred everything over to outlook, kept gmail open for a month to catch the stragglers and just closed the gmail account. From now on I will use outlook for email. Am I missing something?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Jax-mom said:


> Am I missing something?


Yes Outlook does nothing by itself, it must be hooked up to an email provider - probably your internet service provider. Your email provider is the part of your email address after the @ sign.

examples:
@gmail.com = gmail as your provider
@att.net = at&t as your provider
@timewarner.com = time warner as your provider
@yahoo.com = yahoo as your provider
etc


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Got it. . Thanks!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

mnn2501 said:


> Outlook is a mail program usable with most email providers.
> So there's a bit more than just 'choosing Outlook'


I have to retract what I said above, it appears Microsofts new free email program does give you an Outlook.com email address.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes Outlook.com (Hotmail) is an e-mail provider.....Been using Hotmail (which was changed to Outlook.com) for years. I do like the OneDrive feature that you can store your files on their server. Good way not to loose stuff if your "Lois Lerner" hard drive crashes..... I've had it since '94....I now have 15 G of space that I can use at no cost. You can also create Powerpoint, excel and Word documents online there....

There is also a Yandex.com freebie I use.... They offer backup space also....


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I use proton mail. Very easy to use.


----------

